# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban Gebruik

## MARLBORO MAN

[B]Hallo mede gebruikers, ik ga zyban proberen om te stoppen met roken. 
Ik sport elke dag ( fitness ) ik gebruik voedings supplementen; zoals, eiwit shake&#39;s, multivitamine & C1000 vitamine&#39;s.
De combinatie van deze produkten zijn die beinvloedbaar op zyban, en dagelijks door sporten, kan dat kwaad in combinatie met zyban.
KAN IEMAND MIJ DAAR IETS OVER VERTELLEN, als vast bedankt. 

Als tegen prestatie zal ik mijn persoonlijke bevindingen door briefen op dit forum.

Groetjes, Marlboro man

----------


## odykmans

Beste Marlboro collega...
Ik stop op 15 oktober. Ook met Zyban...
Ik ga vrijdag naar mijn dokter om dit allemaal te bespreken.
Ik zal laten weten wat zijn advies was&#33;

Good luck&#33;&#33;&#33;

Olivier

----------


## peerke3

Ik heb zyban gebruikt, geen noemenswaardige bijwerkingen, geen afkickverschijnselen, en het stoppen is boven verwachting goed verlopen!
Natuurlijk neem je geen sigaret...dat doet zyban! Na 7 dagen 1 per dag en 2 weken twee perdag, en toen weer 1 perdag een week...en ben al 7 maanden gestopt.....natuurlijk neem je geen sigaret.....maar wel 10 kilo zwaarder, met hetzelfde eten!

----------

